# Keine WLAN-Verbindung Sinus 130card



## knackpunkt83 (28. Februar 2005)

Holla.

 Hab ne PCMCIA-WLAN Karte "Sinus 130card" in meinem Laptop stecken. 
 Auf dem läuft SuSE 9.2, und die Karte wurde einwandfrei erkannt.

  Allerdings bekomme ich keine Verbindung zu meinem AP. Ich kann ihn noch nicht mal anpingen. Verschlüsselung hab ich erstmal wieder abgeschaltet (im AP und auf dem notebook).

 Wo kann der Fehler liegen?
 Brauche ich noch ein extra Treiber-Imagine? und wie benutze ich das?

 Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. März 2005)

Wenn die Karte erkannt wurde ist das schonmal positiv. Die Frage ist nur ob denn auch das entsprechende Modul geladen wurde.
Poste mal den Output von lsmod.


----------



## knackpunkt83 (1. März 2005)

Das Notebook hat nen integrierten RJ45 Ethernetadapter und jetzt eben zusätzlich die PCMCIA-Karte.

 Module                  Size  Used by
 orinoco_cs              8968  1 
 orinoco                37388  1 orinoco_cs
 hermes                  8960  2 orinoco_cs,orinoco
 nvram                   8328  0 
 usbserial              26856  0 
 parport_pc             37824  1 
 lp                     10536  0 
 parport                37960  2 parport_pc,lp
 speedstep_lib           4228  0 
 freq_table              4356  0 
 thermal                17928  0 
 processor              25640  1 thermal
 fan                     5380  0 
 button                  8464  0 
 battery                11396  0 
 ac                      6404  0 
 snd_pcm_oss            57896  0 
 snd_mixer_oss          19200  3 snd_pcm_oss
 snd_intel8x0           31268  3 
 snd_ac97_codec         69728  1 snd_intel8x0
 snd_pcm                96776  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec
 snd_timer              24708  1 snd_pcm
 snd                    60164  8 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer
 soundcore               9056  3 snd
 snd_page_alloc         10248  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
 ipt_TOS                 2560  14 
 ip6t_LOG                6656  17 
 ip6t_limit              2432  17 
 ipt_LOG                 6912  30 
 ipt_limit               2432  30 
 ipt_pkttype             1792  2 
 edd                    10012  0 
 af_packet              20872  2 
 ip6t_state              2048  22 
 ip6_conntrack          38404  1 ip6t_state
 ipt_state               2176  28 
 ip6t_REJECT             7552  3 
 ipt_REJECT              6784  3 
 iptable_mangle          2944  1 
 iptable_filter          3072  1 
 ip6table_mangle         2688  0 
 ip_nat_ftp              5232  0 
 iptable_nat            23980  1 ip_nat_ftp
 ip_conntrack_ftp       72624  1 ip_nat_ftp
 ip_conntrack           43512  4 ipt_state,ip_nat_ftp,iptable_nat,ip_conntrack_ftp
 ip_tables              17664  9 ipt_TOS,ipt_LOG,ipt_limit,ipt_pkttype,ipt_state,ipt_REJECT,iptable_mangle,iptable_filter,iptable_nat
 ip6table_filter         2816  1 
 ip6_tables             18816  6 ip6t_LOG,ip6t_limit,ip6t_state,ip6t_REJECT,ip6table_mangle,ip6table_filter
 ipv6                  237312  17 ip6_conntrack,ip6t_REJECT
 ds                     17796  5 orinoco_cs
 usbhid                 40132  0 
 joydev                  9664  0 
 sg                     35872  0 
 st                     37404  0 
 sd_mod                 16912  0 
 sr_mod                 16292  0 
 scsi_mod              111308  4 sg,st,sd_mod,sr_mod
 ide_cd                 38176  0 
 cdrom                  36508  2 sr_mod,ide_cd
 intel_agp              21024  1 
 agpgart                32168  1 intel_agp
 yenta_socket           19840  1 
 pcmcia_core            66100  3 orinoco_cs,ds,yenta_socket
 uhci_hcd               29712  0 
 subfs                   7552  2 
 evdev                   8960  0 
 8139too                24064  0 
 mii                     4992  1 8139too
 dm_mod                 54524  0 
 usbcore               106724  5 usbserial,usbhid,uhci_hcd
 reiserfs              242000  1


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. März 2005)

Bei Dir laeuft ja alles ueber Module, ist ja schrecklich. 
Naja, auf jeden Fall ist das PCMCIA-Modul geladen, und wird von anderen Modulen (orinoco_cs, ds und yenta_socket) genutzt. Das find ich jetzt erstmal positiv.
Da ich jetzt grad leider unter Windows bin kann ich grad nicht checken wofuer diese Module gedacht sind, aber ich koennte mir schon vorstellen, dass die irgendwie mit der WLAN-Karte zusammenhaengen.
Jetzt noch ein paar Fragen:
Weisst Du ob hotplug laeuft?
Ist die Karte schon beim booten drin oder erst spaeter?
Nutzt die Suse 9.2 udev, oder ein statisches /dev?

Ich weiss nicht genau ob PCMCIA-Geraete beim Output von lspci dabei sind, aber probieren kannst Du es mal. Wenn ja sollte Dir der Output verraten welchen Chip die Karte nutzt.


----------

